# Autozone Performance Brake Kits......ATTENTION RE:INCORRECT PART #’s



## FasYankee (Sep 14, 2018)

Thursday I went to the local autozone to order brakes. I had been perusing their site and after some simple maths I reckoned that the performance brake kit with the cross drilled rotors and carbon fiber/ceramic pads was a good deal compared to buying parts separately. Well, as I was researching I found that they had 3 different part #’s for the kits that “fit my car” at 3 different price points. Part #K7109 was $372.99, Part #K6123 was $448.99 and Part #K5551 was $395.99. After reviewing all the specs and descriptors I couldn’t find a difference between the 3 kits. So I had the clerk at the store pull up all 3 simultaneously and we both reviewed them on their in-store system. No difference except for the price. All 3 stated they were a fit for 2012 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo.....so obviously I chose the least expensive one. Shipping was one day and they came in last evening. I work 4p-12m so I picked them up this morning. Got home pulled out all the tools, jacked up the left rear, pulled the rim, caliper off and then I open the box for the rear pads......they’re not even close.....literally half the size. So I pop open the front pad box and again they’re the wrong ones.....there was a wire with a connector connected to one pad....and I’ve done the brakes on this car 2x previously.....don’t recall there ever being a wire.....

So back to the store I go. I explain the situation and the guy (different guy) was more than helpful. If you search by vehicle using only the drop downs you always get part #K5551. But if you search by vehicle and type in “performance brake kit” you get the two other part #’s, but it still says that it “fits your vehicle”. So he returned/refunded the kit I ordered and ordered the K5551 kit. It’ll be here Tuesday eve so I’ll see on Wednesday if they’re right and I’ll post an update.

One thing I have to say is that if you ever run into a situation like this to not take it out on the counter guy. There’s some explanation for all this but it’s not his fault. He and the manager apologized several times to which I told them it’s not their fault and remained clam and understanding the whole time. The main guy I was talking too even suggested that I look on retail me not for a discount coupon (couldn’t find one) and then apologized for not being able to offer me a discount because the item was from a 3rd party vendor. He then said that if I needed anything else he’d give me a good discount on it. I didn’t need anything else though. Here’s the thing: there was another customer who’d purchased something yesterday I guess and it was the wrong part. As he’s standing next to me he’s being all sorts of derogatory towards the guys at the counter, using my situation as an example and saying “wow you guys are a bunch of screw ups, do you ever give customers the right parts?” So as he’s getting his part he asks “hey where’s my discount” and the manager smirked and replied “man you gotta be kidding me”. He just walked away from the other guy, asked me if I was all set and if I needed anything else and went into the back room/stock area.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

This isn't on you but more towards the other guy. 

My experience has shown that most people have no idea what they're ordering and how to order the correct parts. HOWEVER, they usually go to o'reillys. Formerly Checker auto. Or pepboys is another common one. Which sells the same WRONG parts. 

I've NEVER had wrong parts from autozone. Even back in the day when i was turning wrenches and ordering from them all day long. 

Last part i bought from them was a front hub for my cavaleir. A few years back. 

You're the second guy to claim wrong brakes. I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. 

BTW. What year and model and engine is your cruze. I come up with 8 different numbers and none of them are the numbers you listed. The closest is K5550 and it's $202.
Now there's the LTZ which pulls up 10 different numbers. With K5551 being one of them.

You said you ordered the cheapest which being K7109. Autozone says DON'T FIT.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FasYankee said:


> Thursday I went to the local autozone to order brakes. I had been perusing their site and after some simple maths I reckoned that the performance brake kit with the cross drilled rotors and carbon fiber/ceramic pads was a good deal compared to buying parts separately.



I suggest you research the effectiveness of the cross drilled rotors on a non-racing application. You actually lose stopping power. But I do like the way they look.


----------



## FasYankee (Sep 14, 2018)

Mine is a 2012 LT 1.4T, and is the RS which none of the auto parts stores have a listing for the RS, just LT. I’ll find out tomorrow if they’re the right ones. The 5550 # is for the front only. 5551 is for all 4.


----------



## anglebee (Oct 18, 2018)

Never lose stopping power


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I suggest you research the effectiveness of the cross drilled rotors on a non-racing application. You actually lose stopping power.


And instead gain the propensity for stress cracks and fractures.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anglebee said:


> Never lose stopping power



Or more correctly, never give away stopping power.

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

